# HELP! My TV Whistles!!!!!!!!!



## marquita188

i bought this TV in 2002, and it just started making this whistling noise, the following year. I have to turn the TV off and on. I think it's because it gets too hot or something.....

The Sylvania 6719DC 19" TV-DVD-VCR Combo.

Technical data

    * Screen size: 19 inches
    * TV type: CRT
    * HDTV capable: No
    * Aspect ratio: 4:3
    * Number of speakers: 2 (3-inches each)
    * Comb filter: Yes (3-line digital)
    * Invar shadow mask: No
    * Scan velocity modulation: No
    * Line doubling: No
    * Includes DVD player: Yes (with CD-R, CD-RW, and MP3-CD playback,                                      picture zoom, Dolby Digital and DTS surround output)
    * Includes VCR: Yes (4-head, hi-fi, quasi-S-VHS playback, 1-year/8-event          timer)
    * Signal type: NTSC
    * Auto channel setup: No
    * Closed captioning: Yes
    * Multilingual menu: Yes (English, Spanish, French)
    * Parental control: Yes (V-Chip)
    * Picture-in-picture (PIP): No
    * Remote control: Yes (47-key)
    * SAP: Yes
    * Sleep timer: Yes
    * Surround sound: Yes (TruSurround simulated)
    * VGA/SVGA input: No
    * Audio outputs: 2 (1 stereo left/right analog, 1 coaxial digital-audio)
    * Audio inputs: 1 stereo analog (left/right)
    * Video outputs: 0
    * Video inputs: 1 (composite-video)
    * Headphone jack: Yes
    * Component video: 0
    * Composite video: 0
    * S-video: 0
    * RF: 0
    * Monitor: No (includes 181-channel NTSC tuner)
    * Color temperature control: No
    * Front AV jacks: Yes
    * Side AV jacks: No
    * Sound leveler system: No
    * Item length: 18.7 inches
    * Item width: 23.8 inches
    * Item height: 19.7 inches
    * Item weight: 48.5 pounds


----------



## epidemik

How loud is the whistling? My TV kind of whines really softly and really high pitched. I never thought of it as a problem.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

mine does too... it's actually louder when its in standby mode


----------



## ModifierLE

That high pitch whistle is caused by defective Inductors built into the high voltage circuitry of the TV, the only way to fix it is to find and replace the inductor.

I know this becuase i work on TV's daily and CRT technology is CRT Technology weather its NTFS or VGA, one of my TV's do it too, but i just ignore it because its too much of a hassle to fix.


----------



## jancz3rt

Hey. My grandfather had the same problem following a lightning some years ago. The TV is still alive, but has been making that high pitched noise as well. The funny thing is that only I hear but he does not. Nevertheless, I would think that fixing it would be too expensive.

JAN


----------



## marquita188

epidemik said:
			
		

> How loud is the whistling?





			
				jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I would think that fixing it would be too expensive.





			
				ModifierLE said:
			
		

> That high pitch whistle is caused by defective Inductors built into the high voltage circuitry of the TV, the only way to fix it is to find and replace the inductor.
> 
> I know this becuase i work on TV's daily and CRT technology is CRT Technology weather its NTFS or VGA, one of my TV's do it too, but i just ignore it because its too much of a hassle to fix.




it's a very loud high pitched noise. i do have a warranty on this tv, but maybe i should get a new tv....


----------



## ModifierLE

If you cant deal with the noise then get a new one, because that whistle noise will never go away. To get a technition to replace the defective Inductor it will cost you more than you payed for the TV to begin with.


----------



## tweaker

ModifierLE said:
			
		

> To get a technition to replace the defective Inductor it will cost you more than you payed for the TV to begin with.


 


			
				marquita188 said:
			
		

> i do have a warranty on this tv


----------



## marquita188

tweaker said:
			
		

>


----------



## Hairy_Lee

go and claim on the warranty


----------



## marquita188

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> go and claim on the warranty



i will...but if they can't do anything about i think i will get another tv/dvd/vcr


----------



## marquita188

The whistling noise
http://www.zshare.net/audio/wave0002-wav-tzr.html


----------

